# the important things when you buy a cnc router



## cherry.cnc (Dec 11, 2012)

Hiiiiiiiiiiiii, Friends.

Here is Greetings here from Cherry.

As we all know, the spindle, the motor, the inverter, the driver the control system and the transmission way are really important to a cnc router.

But in my opinion, except these above things, the lathe bed, the crafts of the worker and the time of test quality before send the machine to customs are also vital important.

What's your opinion?


----------

